# Can you install a CD player into a 2021 GTI?



## warrenh (Dec 6, 2020)

I am interested in purchasing a 2021 VW GTI. The 2020 model has a CD player in the glove box but the 2021 does not. The 2021 GTI's infotainment system has the MIB 3 system. The glove box now has a plastic plate covering the space where the CD player formerly resided. It's not difficult to find genuine CD players on eBay for the 2019-2020 model but I'm not sure if it can even be "plugged in" to the new MIB 3 infotainments system. Nobody in the dealerships knows the answer but I thought somebody on this site might.


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

There are still unsold 2020 models around. 
Could save a few grand over a 2021 one and you get yourself a factory installed Cd/DVD player...just sayin'


----------



## dub_fan (Apr 25, 2018)

Just to ask the obvious question... why the yearning for a CD player?
I'm sure you realize you can convert your _*entire*_ CD collection to MP3, put it all on one memory card _(along with 40,000 other songs if you wanted)_, and plug that into the car.


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

Not trying to be devil's advocate, but there are some valid points to be considered.

1) It takes time to convert a CD into mp3s. It takes time to save the mp3s onto a card.
2) Some computers have a CD/DVD player. Some others don't have one - you'd have to purchase another trinket to do the conversion, which after a few short years will become as obsolete as the CDs and the CD players.
Also, imagine that are people who don't have a computer, never had one, never bought one.
3) Moreover, imagine that some people are not tech savvy and like their way of using a cd player.

I'm not saying that any of these points apply in warren's case of yearning for a cd player, but it is something to keep in the back of the mind.
For instance, why the icon for "saving" the draft while you're typing the message is the image of a FLOPPY DISK and not an SD/XD Card or an USB stick?


----------



## Redgate (Apr 29, 2021)

I have the same question for 2021 Jetta. I have neither the time or inclination to convert my cd collection.


----------



## Jenny oh (Jun 2, 2021)

Did you ever get an answer for your question? I’m having the same problem


----------



## Redgate (Apr 29, 2021)

The company Crutchfield said they had a model [cd player] that should work in my car plus they had a mounting kit and an audio cable I could order if needed to run into an aux audio input.They said the and one universal method for getting audiio from the player into a stock radio and offer an FM transmitter. Someone who worked in the service department at the dealership gave the the name and number of a company that installs auto audio. www.crutchfield.com


----------



## Redgate (Apr 29, 2021)

Jenny oh said:


> Did you ever get an answer for your question? I’m having the same problem


Another option is to buy a simple external cd player that can be plugged into the usb/usbc port and bluetoothed into your car's system--it will be recognized as an external media device.


----------



## Jenny oh (Jun 2, 2021)

Redgate said:


> The company Crutchfield said they had a model [cd player] that should work in my car plus they had a mounting kit and an audio cable I could order if needed to run into an aux audio input.They said the and one universal method for getting audiio from the player into a stock radio and offer an FM transmitter. Someone who worked in the service department at the dealership gave the the name and number of a company that installs auto audio. www.crutchfield.com


Crutchfield told me they didn’t have anything 
I’ll try them again thanks!


----------



## Redgate (Apr 29, 2021)

Another company recommended to me is Hurley's Auto Audio | Custom Audio/Video Solutions | Radar Detectors, Etc. They also do actual installations.


----------



## Jenny oh (Jun 2, 2021)

Redgate said:


> Another company recommended to me is Hurley's Auto Audio | Custom Audio/Video Solutions | Radar Detectors, Etc. They also do actual installations.


Thank you! I’ll check them out


----------

